# Fry Testing Bacon - Not Needed - Explained



## mr t 59874 (Oct 30, 2013)

Until coming to this forum, I had not heard of fry testing dry cured bacon.  It was my observation that there were those who were regularly fry testing and at times soaking their bacon prior to smoking due to the bacon being too salty.  I have since discovered why, in my opinion this is happening and can explain why fry testing should not be needed.

The need not to fry test bacon prior to smoking can be explained in one word "equalization".  I will  attempt to explain equalization in curing meats. Take for instance a dry kitchen sponge, pour a tablespoon of water on the top center. At first the entire amount of water is confined to the top portion of the sponge. After a few minutes the sponge absorbs the water and it is distributed evenly throughout the entire sponge, equalized.  An illustration of this can be found in the Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Home Meat Curing Guide or in pdf. form, page 15.

We know that sugar counteracts the harshness of salt.  As salt enters meat at a faster rate than sugar, time must be given to allow the sugar to equalize with the salt within the bacon or the bacon will taste salty.  It was my observance that the ones doing a fry test on their bacon were the ones using a shorter cure time, some 10 days or less beginning to end, than what is generally recommended by cure manufactures, such as in the following thread.  Calculating bacon cure time using Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] or Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (Plain or Smoke Flavored)

Without personally doing a physical comparison, I believe that by cutting the curing and equalization period short, if a sample is cut from the end, the fry test can result in a very salty test piece due the salt being more concentrated in that area. By cutting the curing time short, the salt has not had time to penetrate or equalize throughout the entire piece as it would with a longer cure time.

Personally if a pork belly two inches thick, I cure it for 14 days, let it equalize for two days, and then smoke to a desired color which could be from a few hours to three or more days depending on the smoke generator used. Starting from the start of the smoke it is then allowed to equalize for five or more days to allow the smoke to equalize as in when smoking cheese, totaling in 21 days start to finish. After the 21 days it is then vacuum sealed and refrigerated or frozen.   

My intensions here are not to disprove any one technique, but to possibly explain why certain results are achieved. If you like the results you are getting by using the technique you are presently using, by all means keep doing it. For those who have not tried a longer cure such as recommended by Morton[emoji]174[/emoji], try it and treat yourself to some real country cured bacon by doing a fry test along with some pancakes and eggs. Let us know your results.

*Related thread:*   Salt vs. Sugar Absorption Rate?

Tom


----------



## waywardswede (Oct 30, 2013)

Tom

Your thoughtful posts and recommendations here are greatly appreciated.  I'm going to get some bacon curing this weekend, and I'm going to give this a try.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 30, 2013)

HMMMM.     Interesting .     Thanks


----------



## themule69 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tom

That is a very good wright up. I have said in my past bacon thread that I don't see a need to fry test. I wasn't really thinking of it this way. I also always go a lot longer than the minimum. I often go 30 days. Mainly because I remove it when I have time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 30, 2013)

WaywardSwede said:


> Tom
> 
> Your thoughtful posts and recommendations here are greatly appreciated.  I'm going to get some bacon curing this weekend, and I'm going to give this a try.  I'll keep you posted.


Thank you Swede, I'll be waiting.  In case you don't have a recipe the following is mine.

Per pound of bacon.

1 TBS. Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 TBS. brown sugar (light or dark)

1/4 tsp. granulated garlic

1/2 tsp. ground black pepper

I normally cut belly in half length ways and weigh then place into two gallon zip bags. Mix the ingredients for each and rub onto the meat covering all sides close and begin the curing process.


c farmer said:


> HMMMM.     Interesting .     Thanks


HMMMM right back c f.  Thank you.

Tom


themule69 said:


> Tom
> 
> That is a very good wright up. I have said in my past bacon thread that I don't see a need to fry test. I wasn't really thinking of it this way. I also always go a lot longer than the minimum. I often go 30 days. Mainly because I remove it when I have time.
> 
> ...


Thanks mule, sounds like you got it down.

Tom


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 30, 2013)

You're exactly right, Tom, I haven't fry tested anything in close to 20 years....maybe more.



~Martin


----------



## webowabo (Oct 30, 2013)

Im sorry and glad you posted this... I trust you as I said earlier.. amd when Martin agrees.. im always on board!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree---Fry Testing is not needed.

I do it & I recommend it, but no it is not needed. Looking both ways before crossing the street is not needed either.

I fry test every thing I cure, and so far the only time I "Had To" soak it was a BBB when I used Hi Mountain.

Had I not Fry tested that BBB, it would have been too late to do anything about the fact that it was too salty.

I don't remember how long I cured it, because it was a long time ago, and I haven't bought anything from them since, but I know I went by their instructions, because I was a Newbi at the time.

Just my 2 piasters,

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 31, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> You're exactly right, Tom, I haven't fry tested anything in close to 20 years....maybe more.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Martin, if you can remember back 20 years, your younger than I thought, I think.


webowabo said:


> Im sorry and glad you posted this... I trust you as I said earlier.. amd when Martin agrees.. im always on board!


Welcome aboard.


Bearcarver said:


> I agree---Fry Testing is not needed.
> 
> I do it & I recommend it, but no it is not needed. Looking both ways before crossing the street is not needed either.
> 
> ...


The reason I don't fry test prior to complete equalization is because of my inability to determine the finished product before completion.  After completion if it is determined that it is salty, a simple soak prior to cooking is all that's needed.  I can't remember ever having to soak belly bacon, but I have had to soak loin meat for a short time prior to cooking.  It's my opinion that that was due to the leanness of the loin.

Tom


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 31, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> DiggingDogFarm said:
> 
> 
> > You're exactly right, Tom, I haven't fry tested anything in close to 20 years....maybe more.
> ...



I'm 48, is that younger than you thought? :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> The reason I don't fry test prior to complete equalization is because of my inability to determine the finished product before completion.  After completion if it is determined that it is salty, a simple soak prior to cooking is all that's needed.  I can't remember ever having to soak belly bacon, *but I have had to soak loin meat for a short time prior to cooking.  It's my opinion that that was due to the leanness of the loin.*
> 
> Tom


That's exactly what I do----Fry-Test before smoking.

How did you know you had to soak that loin meat, for Canadian Bacon?

Bear


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 31, 2013)

The best reason I can think of for fry testing is...you just can't wait to give it a try!!!








Impatience....though I'm sure those that use the fry test have a much more scientific reason.

I like your research and appreciate your view!

Thank you for sharing this.

Bill


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 31, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I'm 48, is that younger than you thought?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that explains your good memory.

Tom


Bearcarver said:


> That's exactly what I do----Fry-Test before smoking.
> 
> How did you know you had to soak that loin meat, for Canadian Bacon?
> 
> Bear


I don't know were you got the idea that I fry test prior to smoking, that would be premature in my opinion.

Bear, this thread is about not testing before the completion of equalization, not after.  I guess technically you can call any time a person has the first piece of a newly completed product for breakfast a test.

I don't call a belly bacon completely equalized until after a rest period after it has been smoked, a minimum of 21 total days start to finish. As I stated in the OP, If you like the results you are getting by using the technique you are presently using, by all means keep doing it.

Tom


PGSmoker64 said:


> The best reason I can think of for fry testing is...you just can't wait to give it a try!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Tom


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello Tom.  How ya doin?  Bacon is on my "to do" list.  Been SO busy I still haven't converted my fridge to a smoker.  Without first hand experience; what you are saying just makes sense to me.  The fry test is done on an unfinished product.  If you were to taste menudo ( mexican tripe recipe ) before cooking it a million hours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  you would think NO ONE could eat that.  After the proper amount of time you find it ain't bad at all.  ANOTHER good thread. I almost forgot.  AND you got Martin on side.   Keep 'em coming.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't made any for a while now, but my first couple of corned beef pastrami seemed salty, with a shorter curing time (wet-cured) than the last couple rounds did with longer cure times. Now I know why...equalization...the thought never even crossed my mind.

Thanks for the info, Tom!!!

Eric


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 1, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Tom.  How ya doin?  Bacon is on my "to do" list.  Been SO busy I still haven't converted my fridge to a smoker.  Without first hand experience; what you are saying just makes sense to me.  The fry test is done on an unfinished product.  If you were to taste menudo ( mexican tripe recipe ) before cooking it a million hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Danny, doing just fine, hope you are doing the same.  I have an idea that may help you with your smoker.  Some have spare rooms in their homes that aren't used for any thing.  I can see attaching a Smoke Daddy to the outside of the door and BANG, you have a walk in cold smoker. Just trying to help.

When looking at the big picture, so much in smoking foods simply takes common sense.

There is a lady that works at a museum on a reservation near here who makes tripe soup.  She and I used to trade soup for smoked salmon.  I feel that nutritionally it would compare to ciappino or kimchi.  Very good indeed.

Tom


forluvofsmoke said:


> I haven't made any for a while now, but my first couple of corned beef pastrami seemed salty, with a shorter curing time (wet-cured) than the last couple rounds did with longer cure times. Now I know why...equalization...the thought never even crossed my mind.
> 
> Thanks for the info, Tom!!!
> 
> Eric


Your welcome, Eric.

Tom


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr. T you just scared the heck out of the wife!  She says not to give me any more ideas; apparently I have enough crazy ideas of my own.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I LIKE the idea.  We have a spare bedroom where the grandkids sleep when they stay over but surely they wouldn't mind it if it smelled a little smokey.  While typing I am getting that you better not fall asleep tonite look.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   PROTECT YOURSELF AT ALL TIMES MEN!  The butchering knives will be hidden away tonite; just for safety sake you understand.  Keep makin with the great posts my friend.

Danny


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 2, 2013)

Danny, if you are still with us, place some pine bowels under the bed, the kids will think they are camping.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## thatcho (Nov 25, 2013)

Great post. I have become new on this and have followed the lead on several good recipes from here. Your correct you do not HAVE to fry test but man oh man i sure enjoy it.. LOL. I mean just knowing you can not touch it for days while it sits in the fridge curing away. That and my family has now proclaimed this FRY TEST a FAMILY MOMENT.. Great info and post keep smoking.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 16, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Tom.  How ya doin?  Bacon is on my "to do" list.  Been SO busy I still haven't converted my fridge to a smoker.  Without first hand experience; what you are saying just makes sense to me.  The fry test is done on an unfinished product.  If you were to taste menudo ( mexican tripe recipe ) before cooking it a million hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that fridge converted yet?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 30, 2013)

Until coming to this forum, I had not heard of fry testing dry cured bacon.  It was my observation that there were those who were regularly fry testing and at times soaking their bacon prior to smoking due to the bacon being too salty.  I have since discovered why, in my opinion this is happening and can explain why fry testing should not be needed.

The need not to fry test bacon prior to smoking can be explained in one word "equalization".  I will  attempt to explain equalization in curing meats. Take for instance a dry kitchen sponge, pour a tablespoon of water on the top center. At first the entire amount of water is confined to the top portion of the sponge. After a few minutes the sponge absorbs the water and it is distributed evenly throughout the entire sponge, equalized.  An illustration of this can be found in the Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Home Meat Curing Guide or in pdf. form, page 15.

We know that sugar counteracts the harshness of salt.  As salt enters meat at a faster rate than sugar, time must be given to allow the sugar to equalize with the salt within the bacon or the bacon will taste salty.  It was my observance that the ones doing a fry test on their bacon were the ones using a shorter cure time, some 10 days or less beginning to end, than what is generally recommended by cure manufactures, such as in the following thread.  Calculating bacon cure time using Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] or Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (Plain or Smoke Flavored)

Without personally doing a physical comparison, I believe that by cutting the curing and equalization period short, if a sample is cut from the end, the fry test can result in a very salty test piece due the salt being more concentrated in that area. By cutting the curing time short, the salt has not had time to penetrate or equalize throughout the entire piece as it would with a longer cure time.

Personally if a pork belly two inches thick, I cure it for 14 days, let it equalize for two days, and then smoke to a desired color which could be from a few hours to three or more days depending on the smoke generator used. Starting from the start of the smoke it is then allowed to equalize for five or more days to allow the smoke to equalize as in when smoking cheese, totaling in 21 days start to finish. After the 21 days it is then vacuum sealed and refrigerated or frozen.   

My intensions here are not to disprove any one technique, but to possibly explain why certain results are achieved. If you like the results you are getting by using the technique you are presently using, by all means keep doing it. For those who have not tried a longer cure such as recommended by Morton[emoji]174[/emoji], try it and treat yourself to some real country cured bacon by doing a fry test along with some pancakes and eggs. Let us know your results.

*Related thread:*   Salt vs. Sugar Absorption Rate?

Tom


----------



## waywardswede (Oct 30, 2013)

Tom

Your thoughtful posts and recommendations here are greatly appreciated.  I'm going to get some bacon curing this weekend, and I'm going to give this a try.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 30, 2013)

HMMMM.     Interesting .     Thanks


----------



## themule69 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tom

That is a very good wright up. I have said in my past bacon thread that I don't see a need to fry test. I wasn't really thinking of it this way. I also always go a lot longer than the minimum. I often go 30 days. Mainly because I remove it when I have time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 30, 2013)

WaywardSwede said:


> Tom
> 
> Your thoughtful posts and recommendations here are greatly appreciated.  I'm going to get some bacon curing this weekend, and I'm going to give this a try.  I'll keep you posted.


Thank you Swede, I'll be waiting.  In case you don't have a recipe the following is mine.

Per pound of bacon.

1 TBS. Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 TBS. brown sugar (light or dark)

1/4 tsp. granulated garlic

1/2 tsp. ground black pepper

I normally cut belly in half length ways and weigh then place into two gallon zip bags. Mix the ingredients for each and rub onto the meat covering all sides close and begin the curing process.


c farmer said:


> HMMMM.     Interesting .     Thanks


HMMMM right back c f.  Thank you.

Tom


themule69 said:


> Tom
> 
> That is a very good wright up. I have said in my past bacon thread that I don't see a need to fry test. I wasn't really thinking of it this way. I also always go a lot longer than the minimum. I often go 30 days. Mainly because I remove it when I have time.
> 
> ...


Thanks mule, sounds like you got it down.

Tom


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 30, 2013)

You're exactly right, Tom, I haven't fry tested anything in close to 20 years....maybe more.



~Martin


----------



## webowabo (Oct 30, 2013)

Im sorry and glad you posted this... I trust you as I said earlier.. amd when Martin agrees.. im always on board!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree---Fry Testing is not needed.

I do it & I recommend it, but no it is not needed. Looking both ways before crossing the street is not needed either.

I fry test every thing I cure, and so far the only time I "Had To" soak it was a BBB when I used Hi Mountain.

Had I not Fry tested that BBB, it would have been too late to do anything about the fact that it was too salty.

I don't remember how long I cured it, because it was a long time ago, and I haven't bought anything from them since, but I know I went by their instructions, because I was a Newbi at the time.

Just my 2 piasters,

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 31, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> You're exactly right, Tom, I haven't fry tested anything in close to 20 years....maybe more.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Martin, if you can remember back 20 years, your younger than I thought, I think.


webowabo said:


> Im sorry and glad you posted this... I trust you as I said earlier.. amd when Martin agrees.. im always on board!


Welcome aboard.


Bearcarver said:


> I agree---Fry Testing is not needed.
> 
> I do it & I recommend it, but no it is not needed. Looking both ways before crossing the street is not needed either.
> 
> ...


The reason I don't fry test prior to complete equalization is because of my inability to determine the finished product before completion.  After completion if it is determined that it is salty, a simple soak prior to cooking is all that's needed.  I can't remember ever having to soak belly bacon, but I have had to soak loin meat for a short time prior to cooking.  It's my opinion that that was due to the leanness of the loin.

Tom


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 31, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> DiggingDogFarm said:
> 
> 
> > You're exactly right, Tom, I haven't fry tested anything in close to 20 years....maybe more.
> ...



I'm 48, is that younger than you thought? :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> The reason I don't fry test prior to complete equalization is because of my inability to determine the finished product before completion.  After completion if it is determined that it is salty, a simple soak prior to cooking is all that's needed.  I can't remember ever having to soak belly bacon, *but I have had to soak loin meat for a short time prior to cooking.  It's my opinion that that was due to the leanness of the loin.*
> 
> Tom


That's exactly what I do----Fry-Test before smoking.

How did you know you had to soak that loin meat, for Canadian Bacon?

Bear


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 31, 2013)

The best reason I can think of for fry testing is...you just can't wait to give it a try!!!








Impatience....though I'm sure those that use the fry test have a much more scientific reason.

I like your research and appreciate your view!

Thank you for sharing this.

Bill


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 31, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I'm 48, is that younger than you thought?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that explains your good memory.

Tom


Bearcarver said:


> That's exactly what I do----Fry-Test before smoking.
> 
> How did you know you had to soak that loin meat, for Canadian Bacon?
> 
> Bear


I don't know were you got the idea that I fry test prior to smoking, that would be premature in my opinion.

Bear, this thread is about not testing before the completion of equalization, not after.  I guess technically you can call any time a person has the first piece of a newly completed product for breakfast a test.

I don't call a belly bacon completely equalized until after a rest period after it has been smoked, a minimum of 21 total days start to finish. As I stated in the OP, If you like the results you are getting by using the technique you are presently using, by all means keep doing it.

Tom


PGSmoker64 said:


> The best reason I can think of for fry testing is...you just can't wait to give it a try!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Tom


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello Tom.  How ya doin?  Bacon is on my "to do" list.  Been SO busy I still haven't converted my fridge to a smoker.  Without first hand experience; what you are saying just makes sense to me.  The fry test is done on an unfinished product.  If you were to taste menudo ( mexican tripe recipe ) before cooking it a million hours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  you would think NO ONE could eat that.  After the proper amount of time you find it ain't bad at all.  ANOTHER good thread. I almost forgot.  AND you got Martin on side.   Keep 'em coming.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't made any for a while now, but my first couple of corned beef pastrami seemed salty, with a shorter curing time (wet-cured) than the last couple rounds did with longer cure times. Now I know why...equalization...the thought never even crossed my mind.

Thanks for the info, Tom!!!

Eric


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 1, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Tom.  How ya doin?  Bacon is on my "to do" list.  Been SO busy I still haven't converted my fridge to a smoker.  Without first hand experience; what you are saying just makes sense to me.  The fry test is done on an unfinished product.  If you were to taste menudo ( mexican tripe recipe ) before cooking it a million hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Danny, doing just fine, hope you are doing the same.  I have an idea that may help you with your smoker.  Some have spare rooms in their homes that aren't used for any thing.  I can see attaching a Smoke Daddy to the outside of the door and BANG, you have a walk in cold smoker. Just trying to help.

When looking at the big picture, so much in smoking foods simply takes common sense.

There is a lady that works at a museum on a reservation near here who makes tripe soup.  She and I used to trade soup for smoked salmon.  I feel that nutritionally it would compare to ciappino or kimchi.  Very good indeed.

Tom


forluvofsmoke said:


> I haven't made any for a while now, but my first couple of corned beef pastrami seemed salty, with a shorter curing time (wet-cured) than the last couple rounds did with longer cure times. Now I know why...equalization...the thought never even crossed my mind.
> 
> Thanks for the info, Tom!!!
> 
> Eric


Your welcome, Eric.

Tom


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr. T you just scared the heck out of the wife!  She says not to give me any more ideas; apparently I have enough crazy ideas of my own.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I LIKE the idea.  We have a spare bedroom where the grandkids sleep when they stay over but surely they wouldn't mind it if it smelled a little smokey.  While typing I am getting that you better not fall asleep tonite look.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   PROTECT YOURSELF AT ALL TIMES MEN!  The butchering knives will be hidden away tonite; just for safety sake you understand.  Keep makin with the great posts my friend.

Danny


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 2, 2013)

Danny, if you are still with us, place some pine bowels under the bed, the kids will think they are camping.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## thatcho (Nov 25, 2013)

Great post. I have become new on this and have followed the lead on several good recipes from here. Your correct you do not HAVE to fry test but man oh man i sure enjoy it.. LOL. I mean just knowing you can not touch it for days while it sits in the fridge curing away. That and my family has now proclaimed this FRY TEST a FAMILY MOMENT.. Great info and post keep smoking.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 16, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Tom.  How ya doin?  Bacon is on my "to do" list.  Been SO busy I still haven't converted my fridge to a smoker.  Without first hand experience; what you are saying just makes sense to me.  The fry test is done on an unfinished product.  If you were to taste menudo ( mexican tripe recipe ) before cooking it a million hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that fridge converted yet?


----------

